# Another Delivery app



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Reading through postings, I found another delivery app called Deliv. 

It delivers packages from retail stores to people homes. I was all for it until they said they will be partnering with costco. I am not going to be repeated picking up cases of items. I can deal with Walmart and small retail packages. 

They have something for people with Pickup trucks too.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with this Deliv company? They are advertising for drivers in Philadelphia and I receive an email nearly daily to complete the signup process, yet after completing the onboarding I received an email telling me my region has been put on hold. Why advertise for drivers and email people telling them to finish signup process only to put them on hold? As usual it makes no sense to me.


----------

